# I Have A Kraken



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

There is certainly a lot that can be said about this machine, including exactly how I ended up with one LoL. Here are some quick initial bullet points about the Kraken.

-Gone is the little 7.2 volt battery under the dash for the EFI. It is run by the 12 volt lawn and garden battery.

-The LED lighting system is insane. You will see and be seen. That's a fact.

-You don't need to start the engine to run any of the electronic controlled components. Lights, chute, track actuator can all be controlled by putting the key in the on position due to the 12 volt system.

-The LCT engines have long been criticized for their smaller fuel tanks, not here. As you can see from my signature I'm very familiar with the Briggs 420cc motors with the 5.9 quart fuel tank which equates 1.475 gallons. I've always been a huge fan of that massive tank. Well Ariens and LCT went above and beyond here with a 7.4 quart tank equaling 1.85 gallons. Constant refuelling will not slow you down when clearing large amounts of property.

I can get into more specifics at a later time but I just want to end with this for now. The machine was originally ordered on July 13th and at the time the dealer told me they had no idea when they would see it. I contacted them in early October and they told me that their Ariens rep said they would probably see it towards the end of November sometime. November came and went, still no machine. Driving home from the cemetery to put a Christmas wreath on my father's headstone on December 7th, which was also his birthday, I got the call that it was in. Thanks Dad! Love and miss you! 😉

Now, we all love pics so here we go. FYI, I added the hour meter/tach on the control panel.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some night pics.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice li'l machine... let us know how it goes.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

No heated cup holder?? I'd take it back. 😉. 
Sharp looking machine. Enjoy!


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice looking machine! Do you plan on using it professionally, or just at home?



JJG723 said:


> It is run by the 12 volt lawn and garden battery...


How is that battery charged off-season?


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

That's a impressive machine, I look forward to see how you like it. Be sure to report back.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice machine. Did any airplanes try to land when you had your backyard lit up?

Seattle has a Kraken also…. I see decals in your future


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

phendric said:


> Nice looking machine! Do you plan on using it professionally, or just at home?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that battery charged off-season?


I plan on hooking it up to a battery minder to keep it fresh. 

As far as the usage of the machine, it will be for a snow removal side business that my brother and I have been running since we were 11 years old. We're currently 40 so we've been doing this for a long time 😁. Last spring we sold our two backup machines. An Ariens ST824 '97 and an Ariens ST1024 SHO '01. For the type of property that we do now those machines were very inefficient and had barely been used in the last 5 years. The 1332 Pro listed in my signature will now become a backup machine. It's primarily being replaced by the Kraken because it just can't keep up with newer 420cc powered machines. It was decided last January that for this season we were going to get a 32" Pro Hydro RapidTrak. Then in March Ariens announced the special edition units and we're like screw it let's go all out 🤣. The best part is because it's a partnership with my brother, the machine only cost me $2,300 out of pocket and is currently sitting in my garage. And remember possession is 9/10 of the law. Lmao 🤣


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beanhead said:


> That's a impressive machine, I look forward to see how you like it. Be sure to report back.


I do want to try and get video of the machine in operation but time is money lol. Also I've used a lot of different machines from a lot of different manufacturers but this is my first hydro machine. I've been driving it around the driveway to perfect my technique before the snow flies. I'm so used to the friction wheel setups. I'm sure I'll be okay though👍


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

That is some serious snow blowing power.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

She's a beaut!!!


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Awesome unit. Bring on the snow !


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Darby said:


> Awesome unit. Bring on the snow !


I’m hoping you get lots of snow to play in. Nice machine!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

NICE!.....It's a brute of a blower, no doubt!!

Dang-it, now I have to add another light, facing down!!


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> I’m hoping you get lots of snow to play in. Nice machine!


Buying a nice new snowblower is the best insurance for a no or low snow winter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

What a beast and in a good way. Ariens went all out on this machine. Didn’t expect to see one on here for awhile. The push button traction actuator is a cool on the fly feature. Throw up a review once you get to use it


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would love to see this in action. That's great that you were able to get it considering all of the shortages going on.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Planning ahead and ordering in July contributed to getting this machine before winter.

Awesome looking machine and I'm sure it performs as good as it looks. 

Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on the machine, as it sounds like it will get a bunch of hours on it this winter.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

bibeaud said:


> Buying a nice new snowblower is the best insurance for a no or low snow winter. Thanks in advance!


I do what I can. 🍻


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Darkwoods said:


> What a beast and in a good way. Ariens went all out on this machine. Didn’t expect to see one on here for awhile. The push button traction actuator is a cool on the fly feature. Throw up a review once you get to use it





carguy20 said:


> I would love to see this in action. That's great that you were able to get it considering all of the shortages going on.





Ziggy65 said:


> Planning ahead and ordering in July contributed to getting this machine before winter.
> 
> Awesome looking machine and I'm sure it performs as good as it looks.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on the machine, as it sounds like it will get a bunch of hours on it this winter.


I purposely never mentioned in here that I had ordered this because I wasn't sure if it would even show up. Following along some other post seeing others asking questions if they'd receive their machines?, what's your location?, when did you order? Some dealers reporting back to members that the date kept getting pushed out and so on was making me doubt I would see it anytime soon.

So far this year I've seen nothing but a light dusting. Last year on December 17th I got 16" so who knows lol. Back in 2015 we didn't get any snow until the end of January then got hammered with four storms in a row in a 3 week span that added up to around 85". I'll take that. 😁


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

i have a rapidtrac hydro pro, hydro is fantastic, Are there any parts diagrams in the back of the manual? and love to get some part numbers to steal some parts to do some improvements to my pro


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I want the chute and auger led lights


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> i have a rapidtrac hydro pro, hydro is fantastic, Are there any parts diagrams in the back of the manual? and love to get some part numbers to steal some parts to do some improvements to my pro


I usually just go to the Ariens website for parts diagrams but they don't even have it listed there yet. I didn't notice anything in the manual but I can check again later.

I was really surprised at just how fast the machine is at full speed forward and reverse.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just the name "Kraken" speaks of an overwhelming, performing entity ......


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

ktl5005 said:


> I want the chute and auger led lights


I'm considering putting a light on my chute, but only pointing where the chute is, rather than up in the air.
I have no need to see the stream of snow, but I would like to see where it's landing. A wonderful Tucker feature.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

JJG723 said:


> I usually just go to the Ariens website for parts diagrams but they don't even have it listed there yet. I didn't notice anything in the manual but I can check again later.
> 
> I was really surprised at just how fast the machine is at full speed forward and reverse.


 i have been looking on the web site, and saw nothing, thats why i was hoping they might have included a parts diagram in the manual like other machines. Thanks for checking


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Just the name "Kraken" speaks of an overwhelming, performing entity ......


Reminds me of what you must be smokin' to drop that type of cash on a snowblower.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> Reminds me of what you must be smokin' to drop that type of cash on a snowblower.


For the record I've never smoked a thing in my life, not my bag. But snowblowers are 😁. All I need is an average snowfall season and this thing will pay for itself.


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> For the record I've never smoked a thing in my life, not my bag. But snowblowers are 😁. All I need is an average snowfall season and this thing will pay for itself.


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

Like you I ordered back in the summer. July if I remember. Paid in September. Still waiting. Every time I talk to the dealer the expected delivery is further out than the time before. Soooooo frustrating. Unlike you, we’ve a couple of 8” snowfalls and a 15” blizzard last week. Sure hope I get mine soon.


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

JJG723 said:


> Some night pics.
> View attachment 184590
> 
> View attachment 184589
> ...


P


JJG723 said:


> I purposely never mentioned in here that I had ordered this because I wasn't sure if it would even show up. Following along some other post seeing others asking questions if they'd receive their machines?, what's your location?, when did you order? Some dealers reporting back to members that the date kept getting pushed out and so on was making me doubt I would see it anytime soon.
> 
> So far this year I've seen nothing but a light dusting. Last year on December 17th I got 16" so who knows lol. Back in 2015 we didn't get any snow until the end of January then got hammered with four storms in a row in a 3 week span that added up to around 85". I'll take that. 😁


Pretty Sweet, where is the stereo so you can play "Ride of the Valkyries" for the neighbors when you start down the driveway!!!!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> i have been looking on the web site, and saw nothing, thats why i was hoping they might have included a parts diagram in the manual like other machines. Thanks for checking


Unfortunately no parts diagram in the manual.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kjake said:


> Like you I ordered back in the summer. July if I remember. Paid in September. Still waiting. Every time I talk to the dealer the expected delivery is further out than the time before. Soooooo frustrating. Unlike you, we’ve a couple of 8” snowfalls and a 15” blizzard last week. Sure hope I get mine soon.


Which model did you order, a Kraken or something else?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice machine, but I see there's something missing.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Completely kick-butt machine!! Impressive!! If I had a need for so much snow moving power, I'd be first in line to own one myself.


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Which model did you order, a Kraken or something else?


I ordered a Kraken too. So far yours is the first I’ve seen or read anybody getting. You might be the only one that has it!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Auger1 said:


> Nice machine, but I see there's something missing.


The classic cup holder? Snow perhaps? Lol


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kjake said:


> I ordered a Kraken too. So far yours is the first I’ve seen or read anybody getting. You might be the only one that has it!


My machine is serial number 000117. Ariens typically starts with 000101. There are probably more floating around out there somewhere. Hopefully yours will show up soon.


----------



## Whiskey8 (Dec 10, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I was really surprised at just how fast the machine is at full speed forward and reverse.


Congrats on the Kraken. That is good to hear concerning the travel speeds.

For those awaiting their orders: I ordered a 32" RapidTrak (926079) way back in early spring of 2021. In the first week of May the order was changed to a Mountaineer (926521). As of 12-10-21 there was no firm date on delivery so I took back my deposit and ordered an in-stock 28" hydro pro rapidtrak (926084). It is arriving today via freight carrier. Best of luck too all.


Rooskie said:


> Reminds me of what you must be smokin' to drop that type of cash on a snowblower.


Yeah they do put a price on their machines. Buy once, cry once hey.


----------



## ToddMoore (May 12, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Planning ahead and ordering in July contributed to getting this machine before winter.
> Awesome looking machine and I'm sure it performs as good as it looks.
> Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on the machine, as it sounds like it will get a bunch of hours on it this winter.


Nice Kraken. Glad things worked out. Planning ahead didn't help me. I am still waiting for the Ariens Professional 28" Hydro that I put $1000 deposit down for on 06 June. In late November, the dealer told me Ariens was estimating February or March delivery! So, based on that news, I had to buy a single stage snowblower, one of the few remaining, just to get by this winter. I still plan to buy the snowblower I ordered, yet I doubt if Ariens will appreciate my loyalty.


----------



## ToddMoore (May 12, 2021)

Kjake said:


> Like you I ordered back in the summer. July if I remember. Paid in September. Still waiting. Every time I talk to the dealer the expected delivery is further out than the time before. Soooooo frustrating. Unlike you, we’ve a couple of 8” snowfalls and a 15” blizzard last week. Sure hope I get mine soon.


I'm in the same boat. I just hope Ariens doesn't compromise on quality when they finally do deliver.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

JJG723 said:


> The classic cup holder? Snow perhaps? Lol


Yup, "snow" lol.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Planning ahead and ordering in July contributed to getting this machine before winter.
> 
> Awesome looking machine and I'm sure it performs as good as it looks.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on the machine, as it sounds like it will get a bunch of hours on it this winter.


I ordered my mountaineering edition back in July, and my delivery date keeps getting pushed back - October, then early November, then late November. Then January 5th, now I’m told it will be February 4th… if I’m lucky. Glad you got your machine. Would love to see a video of it in action when you get some snow.


----------



## Craigory (Nov 11, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Some night pics.
> View attachment 184590
> 
> View attachment 184589
> ...


Wow… unrequited love for this monster, huh? Here’s wishing you a snowy year. I like the glamor shots…😄


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

hey just noticed your in Salem, i work in Lynn, what dealer did you get it from


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> hey just noticed your in Salem, i work in Lynn, what dealer did you get it from


I ordered it through MB Tractor in Plaistow, New Hampshire. 

I'm actually originally from Lynn. The vast majority of the work this machine will do is in Lynn.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

@JJG723 how do you find the electric joystick control of the chute and deflector?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Town said:


> @JJG723 how do you find the electric joystick control of the chute and deflector?


As I mentioned in previous posts, I don't have any snow yet so I have not been able to use it in while in action. That said I have played around with it in the garage. The placement seems to be perfect for me anyway. I can easily reach it with my thumb while keeping the rest of my hand on the control grip. The joystick itself does seem to be well built. Of course time will tell for sure.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Town said:


> @JJG723 how do you find the electric joystick control of the chute and deflector?





JJG723 said:


> The placement seems to be perfect for me anyway. I can easily reach it with my thumb while keeping the rest of my hand on the control grip. The joystick itself does seem to be well built.


My GLE (and TB) is exact same as the beast *KraKeN*...........Easy Peasy controlled w Thumb, don't have to let go of the grip either...BONUS!!


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

Kjake said:


> Like you I ordered back in the summer. July if I remember. Paid in September. Still waiting. Every time I talk to the dealer the expected delivery is further out than the time before. Soooooo frustrating. Unlike you, we’ve a couple of 8” snowfalls and a 15” blizzard last week. Sure hope I get mine soon.


Got my Kraken! Winter might be almost over but I’m thinking there might be another one.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kjake said:


> Got my Kraken! Winter might be almost over but I’m thinking there might be another one.
> View attachment 191613
> 
> View attachment 191614


Looking Good 👍🍻


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Kjake said:


> Got my Kraken! Winter might be almost over but I’m thinking there might be another one.
> View attachment 191613
> 
> View attachment 191614


I like that light on the chute.....must look cool illuminating a nice arc of snow in the darkness


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hogan773 said:


> I like that light on the chute.....must look cool illuminating a nice arc of snow in the darkness


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I heard the Kraken name but had no idea what it was.... it is one great looking machine
sooo now the question is how did it do with the various storms of the past few months?
my 1989 GMC plowed thru the 25 inches of one storm and my antique/classic Ariens (think one's a mid 1970s and the other maybe 80s) cleared the sidewalks with ease, of course that was the cold storm with dry snow.
the last storm was warm and wet but the truck and antiques did the job.
curious how the Kraken did with the wet snow? 
thanks


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

firedudetl1 said:


> I heard the Kraken name but had no idea what it was.... it is one great looking machine
> sooo now the question is how did it do with the various storms of the past few months?
> my 1989 GMC plowed thru the 25 inches of one storm and my antique/classic Ariens (think one's a mid 1970s and the other maybe 80s) cleared the sidewalks with ease, of course that was the cold storm with dry snow.
> the last storm was warm and wet but the truck and antiques did the job.
> ...


In a word, unstoppable. Had a good mix of powder to dense, wet snow. No clogging or bogging and best of all nothing broke other than a shear bolt. Night pics are from a wetter snow, powder snow in the day pics.


----------



## ArcticStache (11 mo ago)

Mine just got delivered. it's being put together and I pick it up this week or next ! I was told, first one in Alaska.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I wish we had a video of the Kraken throwing some wet slop.
Like really, wet, soaked slush.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Why the kraken over the mountaineering,edition? They look identical?? Other than kraken having a wider led bar?

even the alpine,edition is close other than no track, and 4” clearing.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> Why the kraken over the mountaineering,edition? They look identical?? Other than kraken having a wider led bar?
> 
> even the alpine,edition is close other than no track, and 4” clearing.


Kraken has the larger LED light bar like you mentioned and also a chute cap light and down lightning under the dash. The major difference is the electric actuator to adjust the track settings. With that the tracks are infinity variable unlike the mountaineering's manually adjusted 3 settings. Also the electric actuator can be adjusted on the fly, no need to stop.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> I wish we had a video of the Kraken throwing some wet slop.
> Like really, wet, soaked slush.


Don't have any video obviously but I did. Threw it without any clogging or bogging.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Ive been jealous of you seeing your vids of your Kraken, I ordered and payed for mine last April and it just now arrived this week. I have to say Ariens has soured their name a bit in my mind after getting the run-around since August when it was originally going to be delivered. Their communication with me and my dealer was pretty lame. Oh well, I have it now!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

kozal01 said:


> Ive been jealous of you seeing your vids of your Kraken, I ordered and payed for mine last April and it just now arrived this week. I have to say Ariens has soured their name a bit in my mind after getting the run-around since August when it was originally going to be delivered. Their communication with me and my dealer was pretty lame. Oh well, I have it now!


Thanks! Do you think you'll have a chance to use it this season? 

It wasn't just Ariens that had issues getting machines to people. Everyone was in the same boat with the supply chain issues. There were some Honda dealers that were informed they would not be getting any machines at all this year. It affected everything. Used cars went up in value do to the extreme shortages in the auto industry. 

I was actually contacted by someone high up at Ariens because of the videos and pictures I put online of my Kraken. I was told that for the initial build run of the machines, they could only make 50 units and their internal frustrations were very high due to the shortages of parts. He said my machine was the only one Ariens had seen out in the wild. Also said that the demand for the special edition units, especially the Kraken, was much higher than they anticipated but they believe that for next season they're going to be able to keep up with the orders.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> Kraken has the larger LED light bar like you mentioned and also a chute cap light and down lightning under the dash. The major difference is the electric actuator to adjust the track settings. With that the tracks are infinity variable unlike the mountaineering's manually adjusted 3 settings. Also the electric actuator can be adjusted on the fly, no need to stop.


thanks for that. Was just looking at the dealer brochures and there didn’t appear to be much difference


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Thanks! Do you think you'll have a chance to use it this season?
> 
> It wasn't just Ariens that had issues getting machines to people. Everyone was in the same boat with the supply chain issues. There were some Honda dealers that were informed they would not be getting any machines at all this year. It affected everything. Used cars went up in value do to the extreme shortages in the auto industry.
> 
> I was actually contacted by someone high up at Ariens because of the videos and pictures I put online of my Kraken. I was told that for the initial build run of the machines, they could only make 50 units and their internal frustrations were very high due to the shortages of parts. He said my machine was the only one Ariens had seen out in the wild. Also said that the demand for the special edition units, especially the Kraken, was much higher than they anticipated but they believe that for next season they're going to be able to keep up with the orders.


I know too intimately the supply chain problems, I am an applications engineer for a major cutting tool company, its a problem everywhere for sure. My gripe was Arien's total lack of communication and the run around excuses. Instead of saying "It'll be in next month" every single month from August to February maybe just be honest. They really put their dealers in a tough spot too with no honesty. I work in customer service, that's not how that is done. Ok, end rant! lol The machine is a total beast and I am looking forward to trying it out!


----------

